# Pieces similar in difficulty to Chopin Nocturne 9/2



## Bachinmyday

I have recently learned Chopin's Nocturne in e flat.
I was wondering what other pieces would be about the same difficulty as this one as this is the limit of my abilities so far.

I mostly enjoy romantic period music.


----------



## Rasa

Bachs 2 and 3 voiced inventions.


----------

